# Below the Dam Stripper 2/6/10



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

Left this morning in search of white and catfish and got totally wipe out. I couldn't believe how high that water was... the boat ramp on the eastside was submerge underwater.. but we didn't drive 1 hrs half for nuttin so we launch the boat on the westside... Fished for 3 hours and ended up with 4 stripper and 1 white. 3 of the stripper were 21 inch and the smallest was right at 18


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks like a worth while trip to me.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

WTG!!! What were you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

long Drive but it looks as if it turned out good for you. Very good job.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice report. Healthy looking stripers. By the pic the water looks pretty green. All the green lake water is gettin sucked out.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The water does look good....must have been rocking and rolling out there with that much water coming through. Those are most likely Lake stripers washed through the gates....nice looking fish


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

Spec Chaser said:


> WTG!!! What were you using if you don't mind me asking?


The big 3 were caught on live minnow, the smaller one was caught on tandem 3 inch grub


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> The water does look good....must have been rocking and rolling out there with that much water coming through. Those are most likely Lake stripers washed through the gates....nice looking fish


They could be, but unlike the bang up white we were catching a week ago, these stripper were spotless..not a chip of scale missing..... but that could be from the gate being open even higher


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Great catch, better than getting skunked. You are brave to be out there with all those gates open.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Way to grind it out. Thanks for report and pics.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The stipers do look like the one dbullard caught yesterday in the lake drifting, about the same size and very fat. 
Good catch, were how far back from the restricting line were you?


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

The first 2 were caught about 100 Yard from the line then we move to about 50 ft from the cable and caught the other two... the bite at the cable was pretty quick , but it was just to rough so we pull back alway .... all fish were caught on the westside


----------

